# Favorite Carry gun



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Justwondering what everyone else carry's in the woods or out on the street sidearm wise! Let me know


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Depending on what I am doing. I do not have a ccw so no answer there. After finding myself standing straddled of mountain lion tracks several years ago, I started carrying a sidearm while working alone here on my ranch. Normally carry my Walther P22 or S&W 9mm. When I am actively after hogs, it is the 9mm or my M&P .40.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When I'm squirrel hunting it's the Ruger MKIII
coyote hunting it's the Taurus WMR revolver
Deer hunting it's a Pietta New Army 44

I don't carry among the general public.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I am rifle hunting I normally carry my Redhawk 44mag, I do occasionally hunt with a handgun also although then I carry a Thompson Contender in 375 JDJ for elk or a 357Rem.Maximum for Javalina or A 7-30 Waters for deer or coyotes. For street carry I normally carry a 38 snubby. I take a Ruger MKII 22/45 to dispatch any coyotes that didn't quite succumb to the rifle shot.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My carry gun is a 45acp full size Auto Ordance that I have replaced everything with Wilson Parts except frame. My coyote carry along is a 9shot H&R revolver 4inch.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I carry a S&W 39-2 9mm all the time. I "don't leave home without it". Yes I have a CWP.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Check out my bear hunting topic, crazy encounter, bar-d its why i always carry, keeps me safe. I usually carry my glock 22 gen 4 in mountains and on hunts and my glock 26 baby glock with lazer for my sidearm carry when in the cities or anywhere but the mountains, i never leave home without something


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Kel-tec 3AT with pocket clip.. Most concealable carry gun IMO. Very safe-double action only. It's fairly accurate but only to 10 or 15 yds. Not a pretty gun but it's a great carrier.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well now dont i feel like the odd ball out....lol my carry gun is a pocket knife...lol but with moving up by saratoga i might just change that thinking...lmao


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I carry a Kimber 1911 .45 ACP with me at all times. Sometimes I carry my Ruger MK|| 22/45 on the other side if there is a chance at small game.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Well usually if its personal defense you wont be shooting outside 10-15 yards


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Ruger, how do you carry large frame pistol in the summer months? Or do you open carry it? I've been thinking about concealing a larger frame pistol but it's so hard to conceal, also heavier and it's uncomfortable, so for now i stick with my trusty keltec.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Trying to post a pic to the wall of it in my hand and in my pocket.. hmm.. having trouble lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

addisdad said:


> Ruger, how do you carry large frame pistol in the summer months? Or do you open carry it? I've been thinking about concealing a larger frame pistol but it's so hard to conceal, also heavier and it's uncomfortable, so for now i stick with my trusty keltec.


 I carry open. Don't have a ccw permit. Plan on getting one.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> well now dont i feel like the odd ball out....lol my carry gun is a pocket knife...lol but with moving up by saratoga i might just change that thinking...lmao


Having a daughter and a wife to protect pretty much put it into perspective for me. I would never let anything happen to them. I've taught my wife to shoot my 9mm for when i work late nights just to put my mind at ease, although she's more afraid of the gun than anything lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to take her out shooting more often, she'll get over being scared once things become second nature to her and she feels proficient with it.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Been trying to take her more often.. It's hard to find time and a babysitter at the same time lol but we've been practicing at least once a month


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a knife.. I can barely tell its there. but it packs a punch!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

addisdad said:


> Been trying to take her more often.. It's hard to find time and a babysitter at the same time lol but we've been practicing at least once a month


I remember how hard it is.... But it shouldn't take long for her to feel comfortable if you keep up the trips and feed her positive reinforcement. It always helps if they grew up around guns...but sadly not everyone does.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm very fortunate to have grown up shooting all kinds of rifles, along with shooting competition target rifle. I thank my father for introducing me to shooting and hunting. I'm trying not to rush my daughter growing up, but i can't wait to buy her her first rifle and teach her how to shoot accurately, and most importantly, safely.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

addisdad said:


> View attachment 4325
> 
> 
> Looks like a knife.. I can barely tell its there. but it packs a punch!


That's a mighty heavy looking knife


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

It does look heavy when it's seated where the fabric comes together! but don't let that fool ya! It's a light gun but it's about three times as heavy as my pocketknife lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

addisdad, I carry a fullsize 1911 in the summer here in Az concealed. I use an inside the waist band like Crossbreed Holsters that I made myself from some kydex and leather. The weight is the hardest thing to get use to.A T-shirt and shorts and it hides very well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone interested in a good holster for concealment check this out. I used one of the kits to make mine a few years back. now they have more to offer already molded or mold yourself
http://oldfaithfulholsters.com/unmolded-holster-kit/


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

During summer months i open carry....sometimes but i pack a smith and wesson bodyguard 380 inside waistband holster most of the time, i would put my glock 26 in a waistband but it is pretty thick, open carrying my glock 22 seems to attract cops for some reason


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> During summer months i open carry....sometimes but i pack a smith and wesson bodyguard 380 inside waistband holster most of the time, i would put my glock 26 in a waistband but it is pretty thick, open carrying my glock 22 seems to attract cops for some reason


It's because only assassins carry 22's


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Weight was somethin that was hard for me to deal with. So I quit carrying my 9. and started takin it with me hunting and my .380 everywhere else. My job requires me to move around alot and climb and squueze. so weight is a huge issue. I wish i could carry a full size 1911 tho!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I usually carry a .38 S&W airweight and on occasion in will carry 92 Berretta 9mm. Its not often because of the weight but it pretty easy to conceal with an in waist holster. Regardless of which gun, I never leave home without one! I feel naked if I do.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Same i feel uncomplete


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I am licensed to carry and choose the Glock model 29 in 10mm auto. Compact and a real powerhouse with energy between a .357 and .44 mag. I also carry a Bond Arms Derringer (pictured) stoked with 3-inch .410 shotshells of OOO buck. It's a blast, so to speak.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sidearm for yote hunting is a S&W 22A....Flawless performance, very accurate & about $200....


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a pretty cool Derringer. I have never seen one before. How does it eject the spent shell?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Thats a pretty cool Derringer. I have never seen one before. How does it eject the spent shell?


 Just flip a lever and it opens 180 degrees, then pick the shells out. It's a hefty piece but still small enough to carry easily in a belt holster. Tried all kinds of ammo and settled on the OOO buckshot. The Winchester PDX stuff has discs and BBs in the load but sprays such a large pattern at close range that I was worried about hitting something I didn't want to hit. The OOO buck loads puts five 36-caliber balls in a space of about a foot at 15 feet. It also shoots .45 long Colt but so what?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a derringer also but 38spl. That 410 would be the thing to carry, I might have to look into one of those. Very nice gun !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a sweet gun!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive heard of the Judge by taurus, that must have a name like the "Jury". Nice carry!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Around the farm, trying to call in an old yote, or just romping through the woods, its usually a Glock 17 that is with me. Out and about to the store or where ever, a KelTec P-32, J-frame Smith, or an officer's size Colt 1991 have all served me well through the years. I also make sure I have at least an extra mag or speedloader with me as well.



prairiewolf said:


> addisdad, I carry a fullsize 1911 in the summer here in Az concealed. I use an inside the waist band like Crossbreed Holsters that I made myself from some kydex and leather. The weight is the hardest thing to get use to.A T-shirt and shorts and it hides very well.


The Crossbreed works very nice for a 1911 style pistol. After trying one about 1 1/2 years ago, my Galco Royal Guard IWB holster was retired.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I carry one of my two Sigs. Either the .45 or the .22..... Depends on where im hunting. I have only had to use a sidearm once, a finishing shot to a bunny......it was the .45....


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay guys i have a question. My wife will be goin to florida with the other women in her fam for a small vacation this coming up week. And she does Not have her conceaeled carry lic. I really would like her to take one of my pistols. i know you can carry an unloaded gun in luggage in some states. how would she go about getting it in the hotel room LEGALLY? thanks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would start by checking the Florida carry laws and then any local city ordinances. The attached link is a good start....

http://www.gunlaws.c...nks/linksfl.htm

All kinds of books there by state. Again, thats a start. A phone call to the states Attorney Generals office with your question would provide the final assessment of what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a swet gun glenway but it is a beast! Is it hard to carry at all due to size or weight?


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks 220!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My favorite was a Glock 10mm but I sold it a while back because I needed the extra cash for other things. I carry a Kimber Super Carry Custom .45 daily right now but I am in the process of picking up another 10mm to use as my daily carry and as a backup for hunting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Carrying a full size 1911 is no big deal.... even in warm weather with a good belt and holster.

Cocked, locked and ready to rock.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice setup Chris....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> That is a swet gun glenway but it is a beast! Is it hard to carry at all due to size or weight?


 No, it tucks in real nice with the belt-loop holster and I have to be mindful that it's there, because I never feel its presence. Don't want anyone to get the wrong idea when I'm going about my business.

Extremely tough and well made right here in the USA - Texas to be exact.

Love the 10mm autos, too. Just sold a Smith and Wesson model 1066 (10mm compact), becauses it was a bit too cumbersome to carry and went with a compact Glock model 29 in 10mm. Plenty of horsepower in a small package and tought enough to handle it.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh i see, and nice setup chris, looks like a kimber


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have my glock 20 10mm on me at all times, I never leave home without it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

For Sure Check the Florida Gun Regs They are Pretty Strict! I have several friends that live down that way.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This thread motivated me to do what I have been wanting to do for months now.

I put the Kimber up for sale today and i'm buying another 10mm Glock. This time the compact 29!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to be of assistance my friend


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Ruger GP-100.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like to pack a Walther P22 for snakes and dispatching the un-dead.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Panache said:


> Ruger GP-100.


Now that's a great gun !


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I carry an old highway patrol 357 double action with shoulder holster for the most part. If I am going for the big hogs and know it, then I step up to the Ruger redhwk 44 mag with the nasty home loads. Also shouldered and double action. Heavy though. Otherwise like oneshotcowboy it's a SOG spring assist with a kick. Sharp, always very sharp.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Knives are always good backups.....more americnas are afraid of knives than guns, its what a survey showed, on the other hand a knife cant get you range like a gun can. If you pull a gun on someone, you better be prepared to use it and not just pulling one for show....because if they have one you dont see they will pull one back and they will more than likey be prepared to use it, and by all means it is not a good thing to have to shoot someone, in the same breath if its me or them im going home that night, and right now where i live there are more and more stabbings, shootings, and breakins. Dont know if you heard but a standoff just ended in PA, a man baraceded himself into his house with lots of guns and ammo and a hand grenade and body armor, due to his frustration with the police because he blamed his sons suicide on them, So state troopers were here and all that fancy stuff S.W.A.T was also involved, and he shot someone who was trying to enter in the head, luckily he had a helmet it just knocked him out, but he was discharged from the hospital with just a mild concussion. This did not end well for him, after a long time he exited his house with the grenade in hand and firing rounds, a swat sniper put a bullet in his head......people are getting pretty wild these days, thats why i always carry..not that this was in public it was in this mans house, but still, people get wild ideas in there mind.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Realists understand they're not only out there, they're among us! A good Boy Scout is always prepared.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I love any glock to carry haha. Im a glock type of guy.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

S&W M&P Fullsize 40cal.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

addisdad said:


> Ruger, how do you carry large frame pistol in the summer months? Or do you open carry it? I've been thinking about concealing a larger frame pistol but it's so hard to conceal, also heavier and it's uncomfortable, so for now i stick with my trusty keltec.


 I have a full size and yes its a pain in the summer. However I found a "*** bag" style bag handy, but it of course is less accessable--but better than naked!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Well anything is better than being naked or un-protected...LOL


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I carry a Glock 19 9mm w/out one in the chamber or a S&W .38 air-weight for my "church" gun. I know the 9mm isn't a .45, but if I have to I'm going to shoot someone a whole bunch of times. Fact is any handgun caliber is a poor man-stopper, so we're back to shot placement and multiple rounds.

RS, NattyB


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

But in a situation that you have no time to actually think about where you are shooting, you wont have a chance to take a well aimed shot, i know being shot would stop me, and if they dont stop my mag carries more than 1 round


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinking and fighting should always done together. Training allows you to do it from repeatative memory. It's sometimes called "muscle memory" (but muscles have no memory). The point is to train with and shoot well whatever you carry.

As far as, "well-aimed"... We really should say "sight reference". Your sight reference at 3 and under yrds is simply pointing your finger and pulling the trigger fast and often. Your sight referecne at 5-7 yards becomes extending and likely seeing your weapon on target, pull trigger fast and often. Past 7 you'll probably begin to pick up that front sight. At 25 yards, you should pick up your front and rear sights...you may also have time to duck and cover...and maybe not engage. ("In a fight: front sight." Isn't really applicable inside 5-7 yards. If you can find it...more power to you.)

This "sight reference" stuff isn't new to us, but we tend to get "all religious" when we talk gun fighting. A rifle hunter may take a well aimed sustained lead shot on an open country running buck, but attempt a "snap shot" on a running buck in the brush. Same Ex with a goose hunter compared to a grouse hunter. Same hunter, same weapon, same/similar critter, but different time and distance gap, therefore a different sight system/method is used.

This is also why some hunters carry two guns (rifle/shotgun) because the different time and distance gap associated with the target lends itself to one of the weapons. I'm not a two gun guy. I always end up banging the stocks together, but the practice makes perfect sense.

Course we all wish critters and life threatening bad guys would just stand still.

Take it to the range and keep your head on a swivel, NattyB


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good write up NattyB, its like training in martial arts - repetitive practice will come back to you if you're cornered, same principal as you just stated.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

It is said that one should shoot 1-2 times a week to keep your skills up-to-par


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have shot alot. I have shot weekly for years. Why? Because like everything, the more you practice the better you get. Try playing basketball without practice. A-A-O, 1 -2 time a week is great advice!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I dont practice frequently, but when I do its a lot of brass laying around and my wallet is crying.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I try and get out as soon as i can, but in me being busy all my weeks during days working in a sawmill, it is hard to get out a give all of my guns a good workout....on the other hand i have been getting out once a week lately but coming off a long streak of no shooting i do burn lots of brass....it gets expensive.


----------



## gbashby (Jan 21, 2011)

Glock 19


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

XDm .40 full size for now. Want to get the XDS.


----------



## cody.durr (Jan 10, 2012)

Glock 19 for me. Loaded with hydroshocks its never let me down. Soon to be upgrading to a glock 30 .45 acp.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Kimber pro carry 45acp unless hot, then Walther P22


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The new babies....

Glock 20 Full Size
Glock 29 Sub Compact

Both 10mm. And both loaded with 230gr "Equalizer" rounds featuring a 135gr. JHP over a 95gr. lead ball traveling at 1045fps from Doubletap:



> Penetration. Expansion. Damage. Power. Controllable.
> These are words used to describe the new 230gr. Equalizer from DoubleTap.
> 
> What about two shots in one?
> ...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If I carried it would be the R15. That should be some kind of deterent right?


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> If I carried it would be the R15. That should be some kind of deterent right?


Guess if open carry is allowed!

But then again, the bad guy might pick you to take out first.. Lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

r3v0lution said:


> Guess if open carry is allowed!
> 
> But then again, the bad guy might pick you to take out first.. Lol.


Very good point that very few consider. I think about this stuff all the time. It would take a LOT for me to draw my weapon even though I carry it daily.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> The new babies....
> 
> Glock 20 Full Size
> Glock 29 Sub Compact
> ...


Geez...You bought them both and the pricey ammo ?? NICE !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

r3v0lution said:


> Guess if open carry is allowed!
> 
> But then again, the bad guy might pick you to take out first.. Lol.


 I would like a pistol like the guy in "From Dusk Till Dawn" it came out of his belt buckle!! I died laughing!!! Wonder if that would be considered stealth carry?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

r3v0lution said:


> Guess if open carry is allowed!
> 
> But then again, the bad guy might pick you to take out first.. Lol.


Nah, I don't believe most criminals are very brave. They'll choose an easier target elsewhere


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I carry a model 8045 Beretta "Cougar" these days and I love it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have to laugh...we all wear camo...have scoped rifles...imatate lil dying critters and whack whatever dog comes running, then we strap on our pistols and go to town. We're the good guys, the good neighbors, citizens, voters, workers...back-bone of the country I tell you...and frankly, you'd all made fine back-up. RS, NattyB

PS: 99% of all criminals are cowards. The remaining 1% is all drugged up and crazy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I'm old school......don't carry any side arm.....you get to deal with just little old me!!lol I just had a run in the other day with 4 guys in a car that cut me and one of my crew members off....birds were flying back and forth and at the next light they started to get out of their car so I did too.....they were in their car locking the doors and rolling up the windows as fast as they could. I did get chastised by my employee though " Boss you just can't do that nowadays!!!!!......someone may have a gun". He's right.....but I'm too old to change my ways now.


 Maybe they recognized you from the Avatar Picture !! A guy thing HA !!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I took my CCW course but decided not to get the license... Unfortunately, the instructor stressed the fact that if I *did* have to defend my family's or my life w/ deadly force, having a CCW license is actually a strike against you in the OH courts..

The lawyers representing the family of the scumbag that got shot/killed turn & twist this fact...Claiming that any person who has taken the course KNOWS all the ramifications of deadly force, therefore should've found other means to avoid it--even at the risk of bodily harm..This tactic actually turns the criminal into the victim!!!!

I swear to God, our court systems are messed up--big time...criminals have all the rights, victims have none.....









I have opted to carry wasp/hornet spray instead....recommended by many self-defense instructors as well as law enforcement...It is much more effective than Mace & requires an antidote to dispel it's effects, whereas, the effects of mace will eventually wear off...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Maybe they recognized you from the Avatar Picture !! A guy thing HA !!!!


OK now that was funny !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I took my CCW course but decided not to get the license... Unfortunately, the instructor stressed the fact that if I *did* have to defend my family's or my life w/ deadly force, having a CCW license is actually a strike against you in the OH courts..
> 
> The lawyers representing the family of the scumbag that got shot/killed turn & twist this fact...Claiming that any person who has taken the course KNOWS all the ramifications of deadly force, therefore should've found other means to avoid it--even at the risk of bodily harm..This tactic actually turns the criminal into the victim!!!!
> 
> ...


Our laws have changed considerably in the last 7 or 8 years...giving the person being attacked more latitude and upping their right to self defense. I credit a lot of those changes to Barack ....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

_Bazinga !!_

He took our Gubernor to washistan to be the head of Homeland Security.... She was like the little dutch boy with her finger in the **** holding back the flood of pro gun legislation.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I took my CCW course but decided not to get the license... Unfortunately, the instructor stressed the fact that if I *did* have to defend my family's or my life w/ deadly force, having a CCW license is actually a strike against you in the OH courts..
> 
> The lawyers representing the family of the scumbag that got shot/killed turn & twist this fact...Claiming that any person who has taken the course KNOWS all the ramifications of deadly force, therefore should've found other means to avoid it--even at the risk of bodily harm..This tactic actually turns the criminal into the victim!!!!
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------
I would rather be tried by twelve than carried and buried by six.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------
> I would rather be tried by twelve than carried and buried by six.


Unfortunately, the twelve may all be bleeding heart idiots that'll send the innocent victim to prison, to be beaten to death by 15 or 20....I don't have much faith in the jury selection system, either...


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> Unfortunately, the twelve may all be bleeding heart idiots that'll send the innocent victim to prison, to be beaten to death by 15 or 20....I don't have much faith in the jury selection system, either...


But with the 12 there are 2 possible results, with the 6 there is only one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I'm old school......don't carry any side arm.....you get to deal with just little old me!!lol I just had a run in the other day with 4 guys in a car that cut me and one of my crew members off....birds were flying back and forth and at the next light they started to get out of their car so I did too.....they were in their car locking the doors and rolling up the windows as fast as they could. I did get chastised by my employee though " Boss you just can't do that nowadays!!!!!......someone may have a gun". He's right.....but I'm too old to change my ways now.


The true self defense experts will tell you that the best defensive tool you have are your hands, You always have them with you and there is always room to deploy them. The biggest problem though, as your employee pointed out is that many people carry an offensive weapon.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Now-adays if it actually is self defense, the law system will see you as the bad guy either way.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Panache said:


> But with the 12 there are 2 possible results, with the 6 there is only one.


This is very true....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Now-adays if it actually is self defense, the law system will see you as the bad guy either way.


Well, OMG. You trained to make your hands deadly? You must have gone looking for trouble. :/


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The true self defense experts will tell you that the best defensive tool you have are your hands, You always have them with you and there is always room to deploy them. The biggest problem though, as your employee pointed out is that many people carry an offensive weapon.


----------------------------------------------
And what does Uncle Jay Nistetter think about that?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've no idea !


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

My 1895GBL is my main gun it can KILL ANY animal in North America.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"Our laws have changed considerably in the last 7 or 8 years...giving the person being attacked more latitude and upping their right to self defense. I credit a lot of those changes to Barack .... "
-----------------------------------------------------------------
I sincerely hope that the above statement was a joke.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

My Kimber 1911 goes every where I go.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I carry almost everywhere a CZ SP-01 phantom. It's a 9 mm with 18+1

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ruger LC9 goes every where I do. Yes, it "only" holds 7, but its also only 3/4" wide, less than 5" long, 17 oz. empty, and dependable too. Open carry, but after several conversations with LEO's I do keep my shirttail over the top. The officer I talked to the most about it said they call that "open, covered carry" that way LEO's and any possible assailants will notice it, but the fanatical antis' are usually to dense to even notice, and therefore don't bother you, his words, I've found his was right by the way.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Super Redhawk 44 in 7.5'' during deer season or when the bears are moving around. Makes a good club if you run out of ammo.

Taurus PT 92 most other times.

Right hand cross draw off a cheap belt holster seems to work best for me. Rides good there when on the motorbike out in the bush or when sitting in a stand.

Only CCW a few times in the city (Mexican style). Looking for a better gun for city carry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Springfield XD 45


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Sig Sauer 1911 C-3 Compact on the strong side or Ruger LCR in an ankle rig. Depends how I'm dressed, or where I'm going. ALWAYS one or the other.

Tracker401


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I always carry when I leave home and when I am home. Most of the time it is my LCR w/ crim.trace laser or my 380 Bersa. In the winter when I can wear a outer jacket or coat I will sometimes carry my Bersa 9mm which carries a bunch of rounds. Also carry a pocket knife at all times....for pealing apples!!??
You never know when you will need to protect yourself. Lcr before I put on the Laser


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

another kel-tec owner here


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The kel-tec is to small for me , My finger wont even fit between the guard and the trigger, LOL and I am only 5'8" and 175lbs, big hands I guess.


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

I carry a 10mm Commander that I built. I use it as my carry weapon and also hunt with it. Small game up to deer.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well the pf9 may be a nice small weapon i also found it too short and thin for my liking so i now own a taurus millenium pro in 40 S&W


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

When im out scouting in the woods I like to bring my PLR-16 long range pistol it has a 4x30 compact scope and fairly light and packs a punch shooting a 223, I have a single point sling for it and I can take a shot up to 100+ yards if needed. Makes a good truck gun with the short barrel but its load as hell. I'm gonna start bringing it with me for a little close range coyote action.


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Is there a way to upload pics on here from your phone? I mostly am on here with my I phone and would like to post pics from it if its possibly? I'm not the most computer inclined either if you no what I mean, but I think you guys would like my PLR-16 it's maid by KEL-TEC and accepts any AR magazines and muzzle breaks etc.


----------



## hobomaster (Oct 17, 2012)

when i am out hunting i like my ruger p95 for many reasons, but its too big to effectively conceal carry so I also have a glock 36 .45acp. my wife however carries her bersa thunder .380 and loves it.


----------



## nashoba54 (Sep 16, 2012)

If I'm out hunting with a shotgun, I'll usually carry a 22LR - S&W 17, Colt Woodsman, Ruger MkII. If I'm out with a 22 Rifle hunting small game, I'll usually carry my S&W 19 .357, Colt Gold Cup or Government Model .45 ACP. If I'm out scouting / hiking I might take anything. Usually carry the Gov Model in my truck all the time. Open Carry becomes legal here in Oklahoma on November 1st (if you have a CCL), so I don't know what I'll carry then - just depends on where I'm at. It should be interesting here for at least a few months until the general public & LEO's get used to the idea.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

I never go anywhere without my Springfield XD Sub Compact .40 and my wife always has access to her XD in 9mm. There are a few other items secured inside the house that she can access if need be while I'm away at work during the night.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

My carry weapon is consistently the Walther PPQ in .40


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

nashoba54 said:


> Open Carry becomes legal here in Oklahoma on November 1st (if you have a CCL),


That just seems *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* backwards to me.


----------



## nashoba54 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you have a CCL in Oklahoma, then after Nov. 1 you can carry either Concealed or Open in all areas where you can legally carry. Not sure about CCL's from other states. It may be backwards, but I won't even try to explain the actions of politicians.


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't generally carry when I hunt, unless you count always having my rifle AND shotgun LOL. My CCW is a Springfield XDM .45, wedding present from my wife


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

TS36 said:


> I never go anywhere without my Springfield XD Sub Compact .40 and my wife always has access to her XD in 9mm. There are a few other items secured inside the house that she can access if need be while I'm away at work during the night.


 All I can say about your avatar now is RRRRROOOOOOLLLLLLL TIDE.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 2 main carry guns. My Springfield 1911 .45 ACP and S&W M&P .40.. They go everywhere with me!!


----------



## kasjb (Aug 22, 2012)

my carry gun is Springfield XDS, fun to shoot to.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

My carry gun for the time being is my M&P .40. All around great shooting gun. Just have to find an IWB holster for the summer time to hide it a little better.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Got a lil deringer.38 special i got from my pappy n he got it from his. Perfect tote. My x actually tried to get it in the split. Too sad....fer her


----------



## HoundDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

S&W 380 Body Guard.


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

I carry ccw everywhere but work. Glock 36 with a In the pants holster. Its a slimline 45 with 6+1 and I love it!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I carry my S&W m&p EVERYWHERE. It does no good if its not on me lol. If i feel particularly at risk i carry my bersa .380 also as a BUG. I know alot of people knock the bersa but i have absolutely no issues with it. And lots of practice as always lol.


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

cherokee96 said:


> I carry my S&W m&p EVERYWHERE. It does no good if its not on me lol. If i feel particularly at risk i carry my bersa .380 also as a BUG. I know alot of people knock the bersa but i have absolutely no issues with it. And lots of practice as always lol.


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

I also have a bersa firestorm compact 40 and love it no problems ever


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Carry-gun depends on situation: Saturday night with the wife for dinner I carry an iwb holstered Walther PPKS .380 with Glasers. Out on my own, through the week it's a Kimber CDP in .40 with 155 Silvertips in a hi-ride under a vest or shirt/jacket. Hunting hogs or in the woods its a Ruger Red Hawk 4" in 45 Colt carrying 260 cast @ 1100 fps. Nothing like dressing for the occasion!


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

Glock 19 Gen4 , Ameriglo I-Dots, Grip Force grip adapter, in a Ravon Concealment Vanguard 2 apendix.

My draw time from concealment to shots on target is comfertably under 1.2 seconds for a 8 inch circle at 7 yards.

I am also a pistol instructor and competative shooter.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i plan on getting my ccw license this year

then i will be carrying my Sig Sauer p250 .45 acp

and plan on buying a Kimber or Springfield full size .45 acp

i love knwoing i have the stopping power if i need it

.45 acp is a proven stopper for years and years

the wife is also going to try for her ccw license

she will carry her Sig Sauer p250 9mm

or if she wants i will get her something else that she feels comfortable with

when my sons finish up in the US NAVY

i will be happy to pay for the ccw classes and purchase them what ever they feel comfortable with

i for one believe and armed society is a safe society


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Beretta 92 fs open carry year round


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

In the woods a s&w model 41,on the street a Ruger Sr9. Had a 380 S&W Bodyguard but every time I shot it with my big hands it tended to bite me.


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I carry my SIg P238


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Springfield xds in 9mm for the street-glock 20 for the woods


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

Glock 30S .45acp


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

Mine is the m&p shield 40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Desert Eagle .40 and a Glock 27 .40 for my smaller gun I have a CCP, I Carry Always except on the Job. But if I'm off work its handy one or the other. I usually Carry a .22 Revolver when Working around on my place unless I run across fresh hog sign then I Carry one of the .40s and a Rifle which i have Several of.

My Wife Asked me the other Night why I Carried in the House, I Said, Decepticons! She Laughed, I Laughed and the Toaster Laughed! I shot the Toaster! It was all Good!!


----------



## Sendero 25-06 (Feb 25, 2017)

Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45acp or a Sig Blackwood P238 in 380acp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

Glock 30S .45 or Kimber ultra carry .45


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Reid you shot the toaster?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It shouldn't have Laughed! I don't like being laughed at by a Toaster LOL


----------



## UThowler (Apr 27, 2017)

RIA .45 acp everywhere im not wearing hiking boots.

In the hills, hiking, hunting, fishing, etc. Single action .45 LC with my own hot reloads.

.......still working on getting that ccw license thing....so i can carry it with one under the hammer mainly...


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

was ruger 41 mag, now i may go for a 44mag or a S&W 40mm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Still got the 41 ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Here in Canada , where the criminals are the only ones allowed to carry restricted weapons { handguns} , the closest thing I can carry to a sidearm is my 17 hmr and 22-250 . Both pretty hard to conceal


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried to carry my rifle Cam, then we needed to haul some stuff in the back of the Suburban. I set it in the garage now its gone!

You see I had a plan, I figured if I came upon a robbery. I would just pull back 200-500 yards and snipe the SOB in the crotch. Let it spend the rest of its life with a wheel chair and catheter/bottle. That way I am out of the line of fire. Remember men there are to many places in buildings for rounds to bounce back. Plus you hit a crack head 3 times with a 9mm or .45 at close in the torso and he still may get a round off before you you put 3-4 more in him. Best to shoot for the hip or leg and run. Now , If it pulled a gun on me at close range Id just take it away at least for a few more years.

But its gone...its gone... my 723 yard coyote rifle is gone...I know I am :deadhorse:


----------

